# My Collection of Japanese and US brand makeup



## macgalhk (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey y'all =) I'm pretty new here but I'd like to share with you my growing collection of makeup! Hope you enjoy =D\






My face brushes (from left):

BB concealer brush - I use it with BB's corrector and creamy concealer kit for concealing my undereye circles. It's tapered and fits the undereye area perfectly! Thumbs up.

BB powder brush - I use this to set my liquid fdt with Chacott Finishing powder. It has a tapered end which makes it easy to go around the nose areas and undereye areas. It is a good brush but I'm sure you can get something of similar quality at a lower price. So girls, if you have extra money that you don't know where to spend, go get this. If not, I would try something else.

Shu Uemura blush brush - I don't really like this because it's a little too small. It came in a set. Sometimes I use my travel blush brush (which I forgot to take a picture of...)

MAC 168 - This is new! I got it ytd. I'm gonna try to do some contouring with this and see how it works.

MAC 187 - This is new too! I've been using the 190 for a few months now and sometimes I find the application to be a bit "thick". This is why I got the 187 stippling brush to see if it works better.

MAC 190 - It does provide more coverage than using fingers. Also, it keeps your fingers clean and uses less pdt to finish the face. I would recommend this if you want your fdt to give more coverage. When I got my 190, I was thinking of getting the 187 or the 190. I tried the 187 on my hand and it took longer to blend everything together because it took only a little bit of pdt each time. Plus, the 187 was more expensive, so I ended up with the 190. Anyhow, sometimes the application with the 190 is a bit streaky, so I got the 187 too =P

MAC Kabuki brush (182?) - I got this because I needed a powder brush for travelling. Bringing the BB powder brush with me took too much space. This kabuki is soo amazingly soft!!!! I'm still lookin for a container to store this.





My MAC eye shadow brushes (from left): 

MAC 217 - I got this as a birthday present! I absolutely love it! It's a blending brush and it fits into the crease perfectly. You can also use it as an all over e/s brush. If I was only getting one e/s brush from MAC, this is the one. 

MAC 219 - This is a new brush I got ytd. I'm planing to use this pencil brush for my lower lash line, to create a really smoky look. The bristles are stiff, so the colouration should be good. 

MAC 224 - This is my favourite e/s brush. It blends everything together. No more harsh lines from now on! It's perfect when you're working with dark e/s because they can be a nightmare to blend. But with this brush, it's gonna be a miracle. 

MAC 209SE - It got this from a brush set. Sometimes I use it to wing out my eyeliner, but I don't use it often because I'm too lazy to grab another brush to do the wing. The quality of this brush is comparable to the full-sized one. 

MAC 212SE - I got this from a brush set too. The quality is comparable to the full-sized one. Sometimes I use this to tightline my eyes. 

MAC 217SE - This is BS, I have to say. I knew it before I even bought this because when I saw it at the MAC counter, I noticed that the bristles were pointing out. I didn't have my full-sized 217 at the time, but I knew this was gonna go to the trash someday. It's still here because it's still new.....but I hardly ever use it. 

MAC 252SE - This can be used with paintpots and other liquid pdts. It is a bit too stiff, so I don't use it too often. 

MAC 275SE - This is my favourite brush from the brush set. The bristles are really soft. the angle is perfect for highlighting your brow bone and the bridge of your nose. I use this every day. LOVE IT!





My non-MAC eye shadow brushes (from left): 

The Body Shop e/s brush - It says it's an eye shadow brush, but I think it's a concealer brush. Anyway, I use it to set my creamy e/s almost every day, when I'm wearing a super natural look. 

The Body Shop e/s brush - I don't really know what this e/s brush should be used for. The bristles are too long. Sometimes I use this to smudge my eye liner. 

The Body Shop angled brush - I use this to line my eyes with powder e/s. It's big and it saves time! I used to do my brows with this, but it's a little bit too big and I stopped using this for my brows after I get the BB Eye Definer brush. 

BB Eye Definer brush - I LOVE this! I use this every day to do my brows. It's stiff, packs on colours, GO GET IT! 

BB Ultra-fine eye liner brush - I use this for my long-wear gel eye liner. I think the MAC 266 would be a better alternative for gel liners because this one is too small and difficult to control. Sometimes the line is wiggly and you have to spend more time to make it thicker and straighten it out. 

Shu Uemura eye liner/ lip brush - I got this from a brush set. I don't use this for my lips because I've already got another lip brush. I use this for smudging my kohl pencil liners and also for my lower lash line. 

Shu Uemura e/e brush - I got this from a brush set too. This is one of my favourite brushes! Also a reason why I didn't get MAC's famous 239 brush. I think the Shu Uemura one is good for me already. It packs on a lot of colours, the bristles are soft. I don't know if there is a full size for this, but there should be. Go get one. 

Shu Uemura concealer brush - I got this from a brush set too. As I already have my BB concealer brush, I don't use this for concealing. Instead, I use it for creamy e/s. It works for me, but now a must-have.





My only lip brush. I don't use it a lot because I don't normally work with dark lip colours. It takes double the time to put on l/s, l/g with a brush than off the tube. It is a good brush though.





From left:
Giorgio Armani e/s in #4 (black)
GA Matt Silk Fdt in #5
GA Luminous Silk Fdt in #5





From left: 
Benefit Creaseless Cream Shadow and Liner in Pre Nup and Marry Up 
Benefit l/s in Party Crasher, I Do I Do and Bouquet Dive





1st row: NARS Cream Shadow *2 
2nd row: NARS eye liner 
3rd row: NARS eye brightener





Majolica Majorca family: 
single e/s * 10 , blush * 2, palette, mascara * 3 and mascara primer





1st row from left: 
LUNASOL palette 
LUNASOL pressed powder 
Estee Lauder Quad 
2nd row: 
LUNASOL l/g





From left: 
Laura Mercier primer 
LM Fdt 
LM Secret Camouflage 
LM Quad in Wild Violet 
LM primer (deluxe sample)





1st Row from left: 
Revlon l/g, l/s, lipglide, slimshine, liquid eye liner, brow pencil, eye liner and 2-way cake 
2nd Row from left: 
Revlon Colorstay quad, LE blush





From left:  
Bourjois l/g 
Bourjois eye liner * 4 
Bourjois Fdt * 3





Miscellaneous: 
Octard Concealer *2 
Shiseido PN cream shadow 
Kose Visee brow gel 
The Body Shop e/l * 2 
Rimmel Fdt 
Mac MSF Dual Backup 
Guerlain Loose Powder





Miscellaneous: 
Anna Sui Mascara (Deluxe Sample) 
Mabelline XXL 
Naris Up mascara & primer 
Koji e/l * 4 
Koji brow pencil (super fine) 
Shiseido Dramatic Lash primer * 2 (should be 3, I forgot to put one of them in) 
Koji brow pencil * 2 
Kate e/s palette * 2





Miscellaneous: 
Testimo e/s 
Haba e/s *2 
Kate brow powder (it broke cuz there's not much left) 
Privacy Lavender Colour Base 
Shiseido Aqua Label base 
Lancome l/g 
Koji Brow Gel 
Rimmel Magnif'eyes 
Another Maybelline XXL 
Maybelline mascara 
Brow Gel (brand forgotten) 
TIFFA Silver and Clear liquid liner 
Lash jewels (brand forgotten) 
Talika lash extensions 
T-zone base (brand forgotten) 
Becca cheek/lip stain (watermelon)





1st row from left: 
Sofina Very Very Pore Clear Perfect Mousse * 2 
Sofina Raycious Smooth Coat Base * 2 
Sofina Raycious Face Trick Duo * 3 
SofinaBrow and Line Designing 
Sofina l/s 
Sofina lip base 
Sofina Raycious Creamy Fdt 
Sofina Raycious Colour Magic (green) 
Sofina Aube Lip concealer and liner duo 
Sofina Loose Powder






Miscellaneous:
DUO lash glue
Integrate Brow Powder
False Lashes Clip
Eye Lash Curler ( Shu Uemura and The Body Shop)





Falsies





More falsies and Anna Sui mirror (thanks to my dear frd!) and some French Manicure Guides and Nail Decorations





Integrate Nail Polishes, Random Top Coat, L'oreal Nail Polishes





Revlon Nail Polishes





Princess Happy Nail Polishes





Maybelline Nail Polishes





Everyday Minerals





1st row from left: 
YSL quad 
YSL eye liner 
YSL Fdt (Deluxe sample) 
YSL mirror/keychain 
Kose Esprique Precious Quad 
2nd row: 
YSL mascara





MAC!!!!!! 
l/s * 4 (Fafi Utterly Frivolous, VG VI, 3N, Vivacious, Neo Sci-fi Pleasureseeker) 
l/g * 8 (Neo Sci-fi Grapefruit,Neo Sci-fi Soft and Slow, Dresscamp Fab, 07 Holiday Collections) 
Slimshines in Voile, Think Tan and Intimidate





st Row: 
MAC Authentics Face Palette 
MAC Smoke Signals Quad * 2 
2nd Row: 
MAC MSF Duo in Medium Dark and Dark (plus a back up not in this pic) 
MAC Mineralized Blush in Love Joy and Dainty 
3rd Row: 
MAC Heatherette Beauty Powder in Smooth Harmony 
MAC Mineralized Blush in Pleasantry 
MAC Sheer Tone Shimmer Blush in X-Rocks





MAC Pigment Samples





1st Row : 
Bobbi Brown Chocolate e/s and l/g palette * 2 ( I love this so much that I got a back up) 
BB Blush in Powder Pink 
BB e/s in Mahogany 
BB l/g in Mauve 
BB Creamy Concealer Kit 
BB Corrector 
2 Row: 
BB quad * 2 
BB 2-way cake 
BB Long Wear Gel Eye Liner in Chocolate Shimmer Ink and Espresso





BB Raspberry Palette 
BB Long Wear Cream Shadow in Galaxy


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 14, 2008)

wow great collection!

Thanks for the little brush reviews


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 14, 2008)

amazing collection


----------



## msmack (Aug 14, 2008)

awesome collection!!!


----------



## ammie887 (Aug 16, 2008)

You have such an amazing collection. I'm so jealous....I LOVE Japanese make up. 
Is the Shiseido dramatic lash primer any good?


----------



## widdershins (Aug 16, 2008)

Your collection is so cool! I love the makeup from Japan (especially those false eyelashes!)


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 16, 2008)

really really nice collection


----------



## macgalhk (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ammie887* 

 
_You have such an amazing collection. I'm so jealous....I LOVE Japanese make up. 
Is the Shiseido dramatic lash primer any good?_

 
Thanks for taking your time to go through my pics =) Do you have access to Japanese makeup? 
I love both Japanese and US make up. The colours with Jap makeup is usu. sheerer but the packaging is ALWAYS so attractive! US makeup is good for bold looks.

The Shisedo dramatical eyes lash primer (sorry I got the name wrong before b/c I wrote it by memory) works quite well for me. It holds the curl and lengthens, but be sure to put it on little by little, or else your black mascara will clump easily. It takes a little time to practise using it. I don't see much thickening effect though. I am on my third one now and will re-purchase. However, I don't think this is the best primer out there. For me, it cost around 900yen, which is equivalent to US$9.00. If so, I think it is worth buying even with up to US$13. But you should defo go for sth else if shipping fee is too much.


----------



## nunu (Aug 18, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## icesng (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome collection!
I love Japanese cosmetics too!
Sofina Very Very Pore Clear Perfect Mousse and Sofina Raycious Smooth Coat Base , which is better in covering pores? Are they really effective?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 27, 2008)

Very very nice!!


----------



## User49 (Aug 27, 2008)

Goregous collection! I love make up. I never fail to be amused at looking at hauls/storage/traincases and collections! I love your brush collection especially. Japanese style things are so cute! I've got some 'eyeko' stuff which i purely bought for the packaging. I don't know if it is japanese but it looks it. I'm a sucker for packagin! x


----------



## macgalhk (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *icesng* 

 
_Awesome collection!
I love Japanese cosmetics too!
Sofina Very Very Pore Clear Perfect Mousse and Sofina Raycious Smooth Coat Base , which is better in covering pores? Are they really effective?_

 
I would say Sofina Raycious Smooth Coat base applied in circular motion =) It does make a difference in covering pores and oil control =) 
Very Very Pore Clear Perfect Mousse is a bit too strong for my taste. It dries up my skin too much...

Hope this helps =)


----------



## macgalhk (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Goregous collection! I love make up. I never fail to be amused at looking at hauls/storage/traincases and collections! I love your brush collection especially. Japanese style things are so cute! I've got some 'eyeko' stuff which i purely bought for the packaging. I don't know if it is japanese but it looks it. I'm a sucker for packagin! x_

 
Thank you =) I think brushes are makeup pdts to invest in b/c they do last a long time and it just makes your life so much easier. I am a sucker for cute packaging too!!!!><><>< I guess most women are like that XP I haven't seen "eyeko" around my area though. How is it?


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 30, 2008)

awesome collection! i especially love your brush reviews. how do you find the 187 for liquid foundation, is it worth me buying the 187??


----------



## lovesicles (Aug 31, 2008)

wow! got a little bit of everything!


----------



## glamgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

Impressive!!!!!!!


----------



## macgalhk (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_awesome collection! i especially love your brush reviews. how do you find the 187 for liquid foundation, is it worth me buying the 187??_

 



I definitely find the 187 WAY better for liquid fdt than the 190 if you need light to medium coverage. The best thing about it is that it applies really quickly and evenly, which is a big thumbs-up for anyone who is in a hurry to school or work. Brushes last a long time and is worth investing =) Go get it =)


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you for posting your collection! It's awesome!


----------



## christineeee_ (Nov 8, 2008)

awesome collection!


----------



## CosmePro (Nov 8, 2008)

Look at all the pretties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I would have a BLAST playing with all that stuff


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 8, 2008)

lovely collection (;


----------



## Sophie040 (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## TJgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Gorgeous collection, Thank you for the little brush reviews, I only own 2 MAC brushes and now I know what my next is gonna be...(217!!)


----------



## addict (Jan 16, 2009)

Great collection! I really love Majolica Majorca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just wondering - are you from Hong Kong?
I'm from Hong Kong


----------



## ladyv (Jan 17, 2009)

Very pretty! I always had problem with Japanese skincares tho, some people love it, but I always breakout with BIG acne when I use Japanese skincares. Love makeups tho...esp. Lunasol eyeshadows!


----------



## argyle_socks (Jan 17, 2009)

I love Koji eyebrow pencils! It lasts forever on me, and I have oily brows (yes, it's possible.)

I get all my stuff at Maurukai ( <3 ), but that is a little expensive, especially if I really don't know anything about the product.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2009)

G'day how are you? My friend bought the Octard conceiler when she was in Macau and it is fantastic for dancing on stage. She had colour 51 & 52. I am from Australia and i need to some how get my hands onto this stuff. How can i go about buying some??

Thank you very much

Nina


----------



## macgalhk (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addict* 

 
_Great collection! I really love Majolica Majorca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just wondering - are you from Hong Kong?
I'm from Hong Kong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too =D it's inexpensive with good quality.
well, guess my name says it all


----------



## macgalhk (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyv* 

 
_Very pretty! I always had problem with Japanese skincares tho, some people love it, but I always breakout with BIG acne when I use Japanese skincares. Love makeups tho...esp. Lunasol eyeshadows!_

 
awww, that's so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yes! lunasol e/s =D i got 3 new palettes from them lately. haven't tried them out yet. their xmas sets are usually a great deal. did you get them?


----------



## macgalhk (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *argyle_socks* 

 
_I love Koji eyebrow pencils! It lasts forever on me, and I have oily brows (yes, it's possible.)

I get all my stuff at Maurukai ( <3 ), but that is a little expensive, especially if I really don't know anything about the product._

 
Which colour do you use? I'm using brown (i have dark brown too), but i find it to be a little too dark for my taste.

maurukai? is that a jap drugstore or what??? i got mine in Sasa at $28HK dollars. lol, can't read jap too, but i guess the picture says it all =P


----------



## macgalhk (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 

 
_G'day how are you? My friend bought the Octard conceiler when she was in Macau and it is fantastic for dancing on stage. She had colour 51 & 52. I am from Australia and i need to some how get my hands onto this stuff. How can i go about buying some??

Thank you very much

Nina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have colours S51 and S71. Actually, I don't like it at all. The colours look ashy on me. (i'm around NC 30-35.) the texture is very waterproof, i'd have to say, but you can expect it to be a bit drying. i'm not sure where you can get it in austrailia though ><


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a great collection!

I'm going to japan this summer but i really don't know many japanese make-up brands...have you got something to suggest that it's worth to buy there?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2009)

ok thanks heaps i need the octard for on stage so its great for sweating! I dont think i can get it here in Aus i was wondering if anyone had a shop name or contacting details of a place that might send it out?? If so that would be greatly appreciated!! 

Nina


----------



## macgalhk (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eire3* 

 
_This is a great collection!

I'm going to japan this summer but i really don't know many japanese make-up brands...have you got something to suggest that it's worth to buy there?_

 
my faves are Lavshuca & Majolica Majorca. You can find them in local drugstores. Good quality, inexpensive and cute packaging!


----------



## Eire3 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgalhk* 

 
_my faves are Lavshuca & Majolica Majorca. You can find them in local drugstores. Good quality, inexpensive and cute packaging!_

 
Thank you very much for the hint! I'll surely try them!


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgalhk* 

 
_my faves are Lavshuca & Majolica Majorca. You can find them in local drugstores. Good quality, inexpensive and cute packaging!_

 
Those are my favs too.. SO pretty & princessy! and cheap too


----------



## Twinkelstar (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice stash!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

I love the Japanese packaging!


----------



## periwinkle823 (Apr 18, 2011)

Love Lunasol eyeshadow palettes.


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

your kate brow set looks exactly like mine...haha so funny..
  	I also have the lightest shade gone and the darkest shade left quite a lot
  	and the middle shade shattered like that... lol


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

I love Japanese makeup! the lashes are so cute


----------



## SweetGlamMakeup (Nov 7, 2011)

nice collection!


----------

